# Automator ! Répéter le même worklflow?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (9 Mars 2008)

Salut

Je suis totalement débutant dans ce domaine et j'ai voulu faire un truc tout bete, mais j'ai un petit souci

Voilà j'ai créé un workflow qui fonctionne puis un autre qui "run" ce précédent workflow plus quelques actions (mouvements souris) et à la fin, le workflow doit se répéter soi même
Il marche avec Automator Virtual Input (j'ai pas compris son utilité je sais juste que j'en ai besoin)

Ça marche bien sans aucun souci, mais après l'avoir laissé tourné longtemps cette dernière action (le workflow qui se rejoue lui-même) plantouille et le processus s'arrête ! Ca arrive entre 1h et 3h après le lancement initial

Est ce qu'on peut éviter ce plantage pour que le workflow se répète indéfiniment ? Comment corriger mon bug ?

En plus après le bug si je quitte automator, il me demande si je veux sauvegarder les changements alors que je n'ai rien modifié ^^""""

Je mets un screen de ma séquence pour que ce soit plus clair





Merci beaucoup


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (9 Mars 2008)

C'est revenu ! J'en profite pour ajouter le message d'erreur :





Edit :

On dirait que le problème intervient de façon aléatoire sur les différents contenus des worfklows :





Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (10 Mars 2008)

Désolé pour le triple post mais je ne peux plus éditer :/

J'ai essayé d'enregistrer le workflow Jump en application, donc ça marche bien mais au bout d'un moment le script ne se relance plus et là aucun message d'erreur

Bref je suis perdu


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Mars 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> Désolé pour le triple post mais je ne peux plus éditer :/
> 
> J'ai essayé d'enregistrer le workflow Jump en application, donc ça marche bien mais au bout d'un moment le script ne se relance plus et là aucun message d'erreur
> 
> Bref je suis perdu


Bonjour

Automator jamais utilisé donc je ne peut te donner de réponse.

Mais avec AppleScript un code utilisé longtemps en début on lui donne un ordre de travailler un certain temps en secondes (*with timeout of 9999 seconds*) , sinon on à une fenêtre d'alerte et le script s'arrète.

Comme le temps 9999 est réglé pour être plus long que le temps d'utilisation du script, alors on a pas de fenêtre d'alerte.

Comme automator utilise de l'AppleScript il y a de fortes chances que ça vienne de la.

@+


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (11 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir

J'ai peur de ne pas bien comprendre : si je lui dis de travailler 9999 secondes (environ 2h50) ça fait plus ou moins la durée actuelle avant plantage

Ou le fait de préciser cette durée empêchera le plantage ? Car j'aimerais que le script fonctionne environ 10 heures d'affilées sans erreur

Auquel cas mon script ressemblera à ça :


```
with timeout of 9999 seconds

tell application "System Events"
	tell application "Automator Virtual Input" to activate
	key code 36
end tell

tell application "System Events"
	tell application "Biotixa" to activate
	key code 49
end tell
delay (random number from 80 to 160)
```

Je vais lancer le test, je vous tiens au courant

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Mars 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai peur de ne pas bien comprendre : si je lui dis de travailler 9999 secondes (environ 2h50) ça fait plus ou moins la durée actuelle avant plantage
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Tu peut lui demander 20 heures si tu veut mais le temps doit être en secondes.

9999 est un exemple

ou alors passe par un *on hidle ... end hidle* compilé en tâche de fond

Fait un test, je vais pas passer 10 heures à surveiller si ton script fonctionne.  

@+


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (12 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup

Pour le moment ça tient depuis 3 heures 

Merci encore


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2008)

et si ca crache au bout de 9 heures  bravo c est la cause du crash qui est interressante pas la duree de vie avant :hosto: vous serez jamais QA  ou alors chez Microshofe


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (17 Mars 2008)

elle est où la pertinence de ta réponse ?

qui a parlé d'être QA ? personne. je voulais juste un script tout bete, sachant que je n'en avais jamais fait :/

puis le troll sur microsoft.... hein, bravo la crédibilité


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2008)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> elle est où la pertinence de ta réponse ?
> 
> qui a parlé d'être QA ? personne. je voulais juste un script tout bete, sachant que je n'en avais jamais fait :/
> 
> puis le troll sur microsoft.... hein, bravo la crédibilité



oui bas ca ne sert a rien d attendre pour identifier un bug -> pertinence == mauvaise demarche

microsoft etant la plus grosse regression informatique jamais vue je ne vois pas le troll, ca a bloque l inovation et le marche pendant de nombreuses annees ce qui a fait prendre un retard assez important ds ce domaine, il n y a pas un specialiste des marches qui contredira alors medite,

quand je met un commentaire c est toujours pertinent


----------



## grumff (17 Mars 2008)

Par contre on dirait que tu as un clavier sans accents, sans cédilles, sans ponctuation et sans apostrophes.


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Par contre on dirait que tu as un clavier sans accents, sans cédilles, sans ponctuation et sans apostrophes.


 et oui qwerty, Stanford CA


----------



## grumff (19 Mars 2008)

Arf, t'as une bonne excuse en plus.  (Quoique le clavier ça se change en un click)


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (19 Mars 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> oui bas ca ne sert a rien d attendre pour identifier un bug -> pertinence == mauvaise demarche



c'est bien beau de faire semblant d'apporter une réponse, mais ça n'aide personne
ne rien proposer en balaçant des inepties sur un ton supérieur, ça n'a rien de pertinent que cela te plaise ou pas (stanford ou non très cher)



tatouille a dit:


> microsoft etant la plus grosse regression informatique jamais vue je ne vois pas le troll, ca a bloque l inovation et le marche pendant de nombreuses annees ce qui a fait prendre un retard assez important ds ce domaine, il n y a pas un specialiste des marches qui contredira alors medite,



on s'en tape, c'est hors sujet et ça confirme le troll qui sommeille en toi



tatouille a dit:


> quand je met un commentaire c est toujours pertinent



et en plus il est con... désolant 

adieu (et oui moi même si je suis un prolo moyen qui n'a aucun rapport avec stanford, j'ai pas le loisir de perdre mon temps outre mesure) et bonne branlette cérébrale (qui débouchera sûrement sur autre chose de plus visqueux encore)


----------



## tatouille (19 Mars 2008)

:rateau: c etait ironique, il n y a pas de ton superieur c est juste pour dire que effectivement a cet endroit tu peux toujours courrir pour trouver un clavier azerty avec accents 

il y aun bien un probleme de qa chez microshoft sinon les gens n auraient pas autant de problemes pc en rade systeme qui t envoies des messages d erreurs et tu luttes pour trouver
d'ou ca vient, donc il y a bien un probleme de methode sur cet os... comme la tienne

ton script failed: il y a  des logs sur ta machine, chaque thread arrete correctement ou non a un log, donc la voie a suivre est d explorer concretement les raisons de l arret du programme pas de le tester sur une longue periode, en cas de bug la premiere regle est de l identifier et de le reproduire, ta machine est parfaitement transparente sur ca, tu as les logs locaux dans ton home library et les logs systeme dans ton root Library 

pour aider a la lecture : /Applications/Utilities/Console.app

la pertinence etait bionique aussi , c est a toi de chercher plus loin au lieu que cela te tombe tout cuit dans la bouche

adieu (et oui moi même si je suis un prolo moyen qui n'a aucun rapport avec stanford, j'ai pas le loisir de perdre mon temps outre mesure) et bonne branlette cérébrale (qui débouchera sûrement sur autre chose de plus visqueux encore)

 



lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> c'est bien beau de faire semblant d'apporter une réponse, mais ça n'aide personne
> ne rien proposer en balaçant des inepties sur un ton supérieur, ça n'a rien de pertinent que cela te plaise ou pas (stanford ou non très cher)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Mars 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> :rateau: c etait ironique, il n y a pas de ton superieur


Bonsoir

Il y a des moments ou j'ai des doutes, mais je part du principe que si tu répond c'est qu'il y a un message a nous de le comprendre.

A la première lecture, je met en attente et je relit et je m'aperçoit que tu veut que l'on fasse travailler nos neurones car tu pense que l'on pouvais trouver la solution.

C'est la ou je trouve que tu est fort, mais faut te suivre, moi en mode terminal je suis nul alors je peut rien contre toi.

Excuse moi pour le clavier utilisé, accents, ponctuation et cédilles et oui j'habite un pays chaud en aquitaine en France.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (19 Mars 2008)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Il y a des moments ou j'ai des doutes, mais je part du principe que si tu répond c'est qu'il y a un message a nous de le comprendre.
> 
> ...


 terminator


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Mars 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> terminator


Comment dire, je dit bonsoir mais toi tu est en demi journée.

Donc je suis encore ridicule puisque je regarde à ma fenêtre pour savoir comment saluer.

*Salut* c'est d'un commun et aucun respect, avec tes connaissances avec le terminal il faut dire quoi pour être correct si on répond du *Japon* ou de *l'os en gelé* (c'est comme cela qu'on l'appelle chez moi) c'est pas les mêmes horaires.

@+


----------

